# Dear Mr. Pippin, what are you gonna do now?



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Look at my silly little man Pippin! He got the tube stuck on his head and so, not having too many brains........ (he prolly has a lot but he is a boy and they don't think clearly!!!  ) he decided to do the easy thing......................CHILL!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

too cute! i love it.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

If I can't see you, you can't see me! Whee, I'm invisible! I can look silly now and not care! What was that *click* sound? :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute! Love that hot pink pool lol! He is #51 our latest entry.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is hilarious. :lol: :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: That made my day. What a booger! 

I love that pool, too. Mildred is in need of a play pool. Where did you get yours?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

:lol: 

What a cutie! Clean footsies too  

Donna


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I needed to see that. :lol: What a cute, silly little boy!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Clearly, that's the only thing to do while having a TP tube stuck to your head


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> :lol: That made my day. What a booger!
> 
> I love that pool, too. Mildred is in need of a play pool. Where did you get yours?


If you are in the USA we bought my female pog Tiggy the princess pool at BJ's Wholesale. We didn't have Pippin when I got the princess pool. SO now he has to endure pink!!!! lol

Kathy


----------

